# large, medium or small?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just a general question on the sizes really. I kinda thought Ruby was a smallish V, albeit her being a hybrid smooth/wire, but at nearly 14 months old she's right in the middle of breed standards for UK, a tad under 23" at shoulder and 48lb in weight. Therefore I'm saying she's "medium". What size would you class your V?


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

My baby was measured this morning (meaning I attempted to measure and she didn't feel like helping). I think she's around 20" at almost 6 months. She looks tiny to me, though. X-tra Small!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin is a big girl. She just turned 2. Still within acceptable AKC standards @ 23 1/4", but about an inch above ideal. Do I care? Nope  Ironically, Pumpkin's mom is on the small side of standards, and her pop is smack in the middle.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

veifera said:


> My baby was measured this morning (meaning I attempted to measure and she didn't feel like helping). I think she's around 20" at almost 6 months. She looks tiny to me, though. X-tra Small!!


I was sorta aiming my question towards "adult" dogs really veifera, but 20 inch at 6 months seems quite large to me


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> I was sorta aiming my question towards "adult" dogs


I know! This morning was the first time I tried to measure her and I'm sure I got it wrong. It was just such a goofy episode (she temporarily fell in love with the ruler) and your post reminded me of it and made me smile. 

Sorry for butting in! 8)


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

G is petite -- 38 pounds at 13 months. 

We love that she is on the smaller side (especially since my kids are 55, 52, and 44 lbs ). That said, there is a ton of power in that little package!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Although he's still a baby, Haeden is 5 1/2 months and just measured 22 inches and weighed in at 38 pounds today. I have a feeling he may fall in the "large" category


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it just got me thinking when I posted a pic in a thread earlier with Truly, Spider, Fen and Ruby,. fen is an absolute behemoth at 79lbs and makes Truly (18 months) and Ruby (nearly 14 months) look like little chihuahuas


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Victoria - there's still plenty of time to grow. Dozer is turning two this month and I'd say he grew/gained his last 6 lbs after 18 months. He's 46 lbs now.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley is about 43lbs at 11.5 months - would that be considered medium?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby is 41 lbs at 20 months. Everyone says how small she is but her mother is the same weight. We love the size of our small girl


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

I think Tanner's on the small side, weighing in at 46lbs at 13 months. For me though, his size is perfect


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is 24in at the shoulder and 60# been that way since 1 year old - I consider average - when it comes to birds I consider him way above average LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I've said it before.... Astro is a monster...... He's 40kgs, not lbs!!! Takes as much space in the bed as I do!! I still love and adore him though. ;D ;D Ozkar is a Medium at about 34kgs and little Zsa Zsa is a mini at 22kgs.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Willie definitely qualifies as "large". Haven't measured his height in a long time, can't remember what that is. But he LOOKS tall. He weighs 70 lbs. (31.75 kg). Pretty big boy.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My Darcy is 17 months old, 21 inches at the shoulder, 17kilos in weight..very small but very beautiful..


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, Whistler's 20 lbs at 12 weeks, so I'm guessing we're setting ourselves up for a bigger boy


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is 10 months old and weighs 63lbs - he still has handfuls of loose skin, so I'm assuming that he's not done growing?


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln is 16 months, was weighed friday at the vets office and hes 51 lbs. Im guessing thats medium.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris is 71/2 months now (doesn't time fly bye) - 25" to the shoulder and weighs 24Kilos (52lbs). We are always being asked how big will he get? I'de love to know??? 

Medium at the moment, but possibly heading for large??


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> I think Willie definitely qualifies as "large". Haven't measured his height in a long time, can't remember what that is. But he LOOKS tall. He weighs 70 lbs. (31.75 kg). Pretty big boy.


Mswhipple, I love your Willy (That sounds almost a little sexual doesn't it!!!  ) you must post some more pics of him!!!! Please!!


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

So ... Vida's weight is with 7 1/2 months 21,5 kg and as I measured today her height: 23 inches. I think she's heading towards a large Vizsla girl. She has such a long back and long legs ( besides the long ears  )


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't have enough pictures of Willie Boy. Guess I should get the old Kodak out more often. Here is a pic of him hunting a chipmunk out behind the garage. 

Also adding one of Willie with my nephew.


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

hi , kutya is one tomorrow !!! OMG how time flies!! she is small (I think judging by all yours) she is 21inches to shoulder and weights 18kg (39.5 pounds) . She has been about the same weight for months.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Odin is 70 lbs!! And 25 at the shoulder. He is 9 months old. His momma Vandy is a petite 50 and 23 at the shoulder


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

My boy is on the small side. At 17 months he is 22" and 45 lbs.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah is medium at 49 lbs.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy at 17 months is 23" and just weighed in at 62 pounds about 3 weeks ago at the vet.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kauzy is a mix so he's a bit small. He's around a year and a half and is 20 inches tall and 36 lbs. He thinks he's 40 inches tall and 200 lbs


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac is 23 inches and 55lbs. He is on the thin side but I swear is over fed. I can't put weight on him if I try. He is too V active!!!  He is 15 months now so I am hoping he fills out a bit.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

roxy is 18 1/2 months old 23 kg 23 inches from shoulder to feet and has filled out alot in the last few weeks, we are halfway through the first season/heat and she is a tall girl ( mind you im only 5 ft 3 inches tall so shes seems big to me :) 

first pick is 10 weeks next to my old dog hollie 
second one is a few weeks ago


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin is a big boy. He just turned one year, is almost 26" tall and past the 65lbs mark. He's still all legs, and needs to fill out more. Here's an Instagram shot of him at the cottage this past weekend (the Instagram filters do crazy things he's not neon orange I promise  )


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Sequoia is a peanut. About 21 inches and 42lbs. The other day at the park we ran into another petite V. Other than that she's usually the smallest of the pack. We love her size though...we can still pick her up when she's too lazy to walk from the living room to the bedroom at night...spoiled much?!


----------

